# What do I need in a computer?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi-I'm usually over in another area, but I've been thinking of getting a new laptop computer and have a question. I had come to the conclusion that I would look for 2GB memory and 250 GB hard drive, and be in the general price range around $700. I am currently using 512MB, 80GB. Most use is probably picture storage, email, ebay, kids school work and other odd stuff--this one is running sooooo slow that I think it would just like to be turned off and left in a dark corner. I sort of thought I would go with the above size because it isn't the smallest cheapest one out there-but should do what I need. After looking at todays sale fliers I am back in total confusion land. Now I could get 4GB memory,250GB hard drive for 799. I'm not very computer smart so here is my question-what the heck do I need?? What is more important-memory or hard drive?? Is there something else I should be looking at when comparing?
I can get 3GB mem, 250GB Hard drive for 749 or the 4GB for 799. I don't care about lightscribe disc labeling and all that. I also know that I can store all of my pictures on something else--but that's a whole nother story.
You guys on Homesteading are always so helpful this is the first place I turn for info anymore.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i wonder if it would speed up the system to put the operating system on a seperate smaller hard drive and use the big one for storage? i would try adding ram to the old system if i kept it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hard drive size or usage doesn't usually relate to how fast your system runs, but a shortage of memory certainly could. There are also other factors that can effect speed that you didn't mention, such as processor speed and which operating system you're running. Finally, there are people who have come to this forum complaining of slow computer speed when they were really complaining about a slow Internet connection.

Before investing in a new system, how about some more info about your current system.


Right-click on the My Computer icon and select Properties. Give us everything in the General tab under "System:" and also what's under "Computer:". With that info we'll know a lot more about your computer hardware and what operating system you're running.
Double-click on the My Computer icon. Right-click on the C: drive and select Properties. Report back here with your free space and used space found on that panel.
Describe which situations where you observe a system slow down. Has the slow down been going on for a long time, or is this a recent development?
What kind of Internet connection do you have (dialup, DSL, cable, satellite, etc.)?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I would first like to know what CPU speed and OS and what action are slow for you.
These 250gb disk sound like a good deal, but it just means you have a lot more data to backup and LOOSE when the disk crash. Do you really need that much storage for photo? WHY do you need the photo's online all the time? How will you backup all that data.

Each time you mention a machine you give disk and memory size, also include cpu info especially if talking about refurbished systems. Most people usually have waymore cpu than they need (assuming non gamer). but it helps to know.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Hard drive size or usage doesn't usually relate to how fast your system runs, but a shortage of memory certainly could.


I'll agree with you for the most part; although I will say that if you're one of those people who does have a fairly slow computer, sometimes doing nothing more than buying a 7200 RPM hard drive with a nice big cache, instead of a 5400 RPM hard drive, can speed it up a bit. Not as much as memory, given; but there've been times where I've fixed up computers with REAL odd memory (i.e., RAMBUS memory - remember that crap?), and half a gig of memory would have cost me $300, whereas a bigger, faster hard drive with more cache (which in and of itself has a much bigger effect than increasing the RPM of the drive, admittedly) would run me MAYBE $80 or so.

I would wholeheartedly agree with Nevada's call for more info, though.

Matter of fact, if you're posting here and you want help in general, as the 'Mod' of this forum, I think it's almost a necessity. (I think I'll post that above as a sticky.) At a bare minimum, it helps to have

- hard drive size
- CPU speed and memory size (both found by right clicking on "My Computer" and selecting "Properties"
- type of computer (if it's a big-name manufacturer)
- problem you're having, symptoms, etc.
- anything you may have done to try to correct it


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> I'll agree with you for the most part; although I will say that if you're one of those people who does have a fairly slow computer, sometimes doing nothing more than buying a 7200 RPM hard drive with a nice big cache, instead of a 5400 RPM hard drive, can speed it up a bit.


That's true, and in really high performance situations a raptor drive can be used, which runs at 10,000 rpm.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=WD740ADFD-DT&cat=HDD

Those are normally installed in server environments, since the also have a very high MTBF (over 1 million hours), but gamers sometimes use them too.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

If your computer is the same hardware as when purchased - I'm gonna say your computer is anywhere from 2.5 to no more than 4 years old - I'm also guessing that your problems are not the computer, the hard drive or the memory - but "junk" on and "junk" consuming your system resources.

Back in the Windows 98 days, I'd reload my system fresh every year. With Windows XP, I do it about every 2-2.5 years. 

Yes, there is much which can be done to improve your systems apparant speed - but after so long, its more effective to just start fresh. Reload the system - and I'll guess that its much faster than you think.

Do post more specifics regarding your system before making any changes/decisions - and I'm sure you'll get lots of good advice.



littlebit ranch said:


> Hi-I'm usually over in another area, but I've been thinking of getting a new laptop computer and have a question. I had come to the conclusion that I would look for 2GB memory and 250 GB hard drive, and be in the general price range around $700. I am currently using 512MB, 80GB. Most use is probably picture storage, email, ebay, kids school work and other odd stuff--this one is running sooooo slow
> .


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite
Intel(R) Celeron(R)M
Processor 1.60 GH
448MB RAM

SYSTEM: Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Local Disk
NTFS
Used Space 20.1GB
Free Space 54.1GB
Capacity 74.3GB

The computer is just a lot slower doing just about everything, than it used to be-online or off. I have dial up.

I was asking for comparisons using the memory size etc. because that is what is a common factor between the adds in the fliers. They don't often go into too many more details, that's why I was asking if there are other things I should look at or ask a salesperson.

I would love to hear your suggestions to improve this computer-but also what to look for in a new one. I may gift myself with a new one and clean this up for the kids-I get tired or sharing and having all of that myspace, instant messaging, school papers, etc. hanging around. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Your 1.6 GHz processor should be plenty of power to run XP, and your hard drive has plenty of free space. The culprit is probably insufficient memory, but you might also need to defrag your hard drive.

I suspect that what's happened to your machine is that over time you've installed a bunch of additional applications that run in the system tray or in the background all the time. Each one takes up memory. You should be able to find another 512 meg memory module for around $30 at eBay. I'm not sure what type of memory your laptop will take, probably DDR2, but you'll have to give me your exact laptop model number for me to be sure.

In the meantime you could try a defrag to see if that helps.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314848


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Your 1.6 GHz processor should be plenty of power to run XP, and your hard drive has plenty of free space. The culprit is probably insufficient memory, but you might also need to defrag your hard drive.
> 
> I suspect that what's happened to your machine is that over time you've installed a bunch of additional applications that run in the system tray or in the background all the time. Each one takes up memory. You should be able to find another 512 meg memory module for around $30 at eBay. I'm not sure what type of memory your laptop will take, probably DDR2, but you'll have to give me your exact laptop model number for me to be sure.
> 
> ...


Toshiba Satellite M45-S169
Will that do??


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

littlebit ranch said:


> Toshiba Satellite M45-S169
> Will that do??


Sure. Your laptop takes type PC-2700 DDR333 SODIMM laptop memory.

You probably have two slots for memory. The memory bay is usually on the back of the machine covered by a small door. You may need a screwdriver to open it.

You have 512 megabytes of memory right now. The 448 number your specified probably reflects memory shared for use by your video adapter (64 megs would be about right for that). You either have one 512 meg module, or two 256 meg modules. You'll have to open the memory bay to know.

Here's a link to an eBay auction for a 512 megabyte module ($15.00 plus $6.25 shipping).

http://cgi.ebay.com/512Mb-DDR-SODIM...yZ158896QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here's a 1 gig module ($32.75 plus $9.95 shipping).

http://cgi.ebay.com/1GB-DDR-SODIMM-...yZ158896QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Your laptop can accept up to a maximum of 2 gigs of memory (two 1 gig (1024 meg) modules). Or you can mix and match in the two memory slots (256+empty, 256+256, 256+512, 256+1024, 512+empty, 512+256, 512+512, 512+1024, 1024+ empty, 1024+1024).


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Sure. Your laptop takes type PC-2700 DDR333 SODIMM laptop memory.
> 
> You probably have two slots for memory. The memory bay is usually on the back of the machine covered by a small door. You may need a screwdriver to open it.
> 
> ...


WOW- Thanks a million-I will check those out.
Do you think they have them to boost the memory of the ole personal computer up in my noggin?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

littlebit ranch said:


> WOW- Thanks a million-I will check those out.
> Do you think they have them to boost the memory of the ole personal computer up in my noggin?


I wish they did, I'd get some too!

Here's where your memory bay is located. Your user guide shows only one screw.










The modules are held in place with two clips, one on each side of the module. To remove a module, spread the clips laterally away from the module. The module should pop up. Raise the module up so it's at about a 45 degree slant, then pull it out of the socket. Reverse the procedure to insert a module. When reinserting a module, note that there is a notch in it so it can only be inserted one way.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Although adding memory will increase system resources, it may not increase the performance of the machine. Your problem is not the amount of system memory - not with the specs of your system - and for what you're using the computer for. A machine such as yours, which runs everyday type software (email, web surf, word, etc.) "sooooo slow", has other problems. Junk consuming your system resources. Adding more memory ain't gonna fix anything - it'll just give the junk more memory to consume.

If you've got trojans, virus infections, 90 instances of weather pop-up junk or whatever else running - 512mb or 4gb of memory makes no difference.

.


----------



## Faithful One (Mar 22, 2008)

I got a 1.13Ghz AMD machine, with 1GB memory and a 128mb agp card.

works good, but even with all the memory my 2.8 Ghz Pentium was noticably faster.

but a great machine for everything BUT gamming.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

OntarioMan said:


> Although adding memory will increase system resources, it may not increase the performance of the machine.


I'm betting it will.

Prior to SP2 it seemed like XP could run okay with less memory, but today that's getting harder to do. Third party applications are also getting larger. I'm sure that the original poster would benefit from a general application and registry clean up, but I really believe an additional stick of memory will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks to you all.
I think I'm going to go for the smaller memory upgrade-print up those instructions on installation and try to clean up some of the junk on here--as much as I feel comfortable doing anyway and keep researching those newer ones coming out. I don't have an extra 700 laying around-but I think I'm going to be losing this one to the kids soon anyway--maybe I can charge them for the time they spend on here until I can afford a new one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

littlebit ranch said:


> Thanks to you all.
> I think I'm going to go for the smaller memory upgrade-print up those instructions on installation and try to clean up some of the junk on here--as much as I feel comfortable doing anyway and keep researching those newer ones coming out. I don't have an extra 700 laying around-but I think I'm going to be losing this one to the kids soon anyway--maybe I can charge them for the time they spend on here until I can afford a new one.


I'm confident that will help. I suspect you have two 256 meg modules. If that's the case you'll pull one out and add a 512 meg module in its place. That will give you 768 minus 64 for your video memory, or 702 megs of usable memory. That's a real improvement over the 448 megs you have now.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Out of all the posts above, one word is a huge clue as to what is happening with the original posters computer : kids!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

OntarioMan said:


> Out of all the posts above, one word is a huge clue as to what is happening with the original posters computer : kids!


You are most likely totally correct--that's a big part of the reason I'd like to keep my eye out for my own computer-the little buggers will lose fingers if I catch them near it!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

OntarioMan said:


> Out of all the posts above, one word is a huge clue as to what is happening with the original posters computer : kids!


An easy and free solution would be to give each user their own login. Then everyone can configure their space however they like and not step on each other's toes.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=135225


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Does XP Home still give all users "administrative" priveleges? If so, creating seperate login/user accounts will make little difference - since your kids can still install every piece of junk software they can find on the net.

Its been awhile since I've used the Home version.



backwoodsman7 said:


> An easy and free solution would be to give each user their own login. Then everyone can configure their space however they like and not step on each other's toes.


----------

